# Can Two Twin Beds Become A King?



## 22go (Nov 11, 2007)

We have 2 twin beds and would like to convert them into a king.  We would keep the twin box springs and just push the two beds together.
     Questions: Has anyone done this? Do I need a piece to cover the gap before I put on the mattress pad?
                    Do I need a new headboard or can I push the two headboards together?    
                    Is this a comfortable sleep?

                   Thanks for the help.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 11, 2007)

A king bed measures 76X80, while a California King measures 78X80.  Twin beds are 39X75, so you don't really get a king bed out of two twins, unless you have Twin XL, which are 39X80.

The structure of a mattress is such that the edge has more support, so sleeping in the middle of a bed that is twins pushed together would not be comfortable.  

I used to work at a Mattress store.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Nov 11, 2007)

We had 2 seperate twin XL for years made into a king simply because of where we lived.  We would not have been able to get a king mattress into the apartment.  We used King mattress pad and sheets.  Also put a board between the mattress and box spring.  It worked out fine, and we are 2 big people.


----------



## Emily (Nov 11, 2007)

When I was a kid, my sister and I would put our 2 xlong twins together (tie the bottom frame legs) to rearrange our rooms and change the setup.  We never stayed with it long. Someone always got tired of falling in the crack.  This setup would have been equivalent in size to a california king.  

If I was going to try it with adults - I would get a king matress or something stealth and comfortable to go between those matresses.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 11, 2007)

We have done this for years.  The Makai Gal needs far more blankets than I do and we found this is the only way for us both to sleep comfortably, each with his own sheets and blankets.  With a thick king duvet or comforter spread over the top it looks "normal" when the bed is made up.


----------



## Jestjoan (Nov 11, 2007)

*YES, try one of these*

http://www.comforthouse.com/playhouses.html


----------



## 22go (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you for all the responses. I think we will try the beds together with the connector suggested by JestJoan.


----------



## Judy (Nov 20, 2007)

We used the "Create-a-King Bed Doubler" or the same thing by another name, to put together two twin beds.  Worked great!  http://www.skymall.com/shopping/detail.htm?pid=102243420&c=10420


----------

